# Nardil



## Starwaves (Apr 22, 2017)

I'm starting Nardil in a couple of weeks. I am doing a washout right now of my previous anti-depressant (Trintellix). I am currently only taking Geodon to hold me over until then.

Does anyone have any experience with Nardil? I read some really good reviews about it helping a lot.


----------



## davinizi (Mar 9, 2016)

just reading about Nardil on another forum and it seems very promising. Are you on it already?

BTW below I copy/pasted a quote from someone on another forum mixing a natural psychedelic with some other substances that gave interesting effects:



> I have experimented with daily semi-psychedelic doses (7g ground syrian rue & 5g piracetam + 3g EPA/DHA fish oil/day) over a 2 week period. The dose was tailored to be such that tracers would barely begin to appear and the buzzing would be prominent but no further. Effects were *intense emotional connection both with oneself and others *(heart:brain communication), increased levels of insight and ability to connect things together, strong stimulation, increased sense of vulnerability when feeling negative emotions and best of all: *powerful euphoric yet totally relaxed peaceful *bliss a la mescaline.


----------

